# Whiting - blood worm - nuclear chicken



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

I just thought i would run this past you all.
I have always had success with the blood worm in nuclear chiocken for catching whiting.
I was just wondering how many off you have had similar success with this particular colour


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Camo is better for KGWs.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I can't catch whiting on anything, not even bait!


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

re camo 
i have been told it is better - bought some last week


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I have fished A LOT using gulp sandworms (natural, camo, newpenny). I have never even come close to catching a whiting. Throw a real sandworm on a hook and they are all over. I rate Gulp Sandworms highly for everything from bream, flounder and even monster flathead. Whiting seem too clever. I've never seen a Gulp Sandworm in Nuclear chicken so can't rate them.

Edit: Just saw you said bloodworm. Never tried them. Ignore everything above.


----------

